# Hot and Rainy



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

Summertime is upon us which means unbearable temps and thunderstorms. (Well, in the Midwest, anyways). When it's hot and raining out, what do you gals were on the top? I have a paper thin Pearl Izumi vest I could wear for water resistance, but I feel I might get too hot with that on. When it's hot out, I'm usually in a tri shimmel, and ditch the sleeved jersey. Do you just wear your regualr top and forget about getting wet since you'll be out in the rain and logically you're just going to get wet anyways? I don't mind getting wet, but are there any disadvantages to riding an hour or two in the rain besides chafing? Is it all personal preferance?


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

As long as it's warm out, I ditch the rain jacket. I'm not a big fan of riding in the rain though. At least in the summer, most rain seems to be associated with thunderstorms. That's a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, I should edit my above statement. I wouldn't ride in a thunderstorm, just regular ole' rain.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

As long as it's warm, just get wet. If you are wearing poly/nylon riding clothes you'll soon dry out from body heat (once the downpour passes).


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

*Where's the heat?*

This thread is origianlly called "Hot and Rainy" and all you gals do is talk about gear?! Must you tease


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

Enjoy the refreshing, cooling water falling from the sky.


----------

